# Gaggia classic portafilter too tight



## halap3n0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all

My Gaggia classic is 2 years old, and has developed a problem. The porta filter is often very tight, seems to worse when the machine is hot, so it doesn't turn much at all when put in. And the main issue is that when it is like this, the coffee is very slow to come out, it seems like there is not enough pressure or the tightness restricts the flow it somehow.

I have looked up into the group head and it is clean, the filter basket also seems fine and is properly down and not bent. Sometimes it fits fine which is odd.

I am wondering if the rubber seal in the group head may be the issue, although it looks OK. Would the tightness cause the flow issue though? Often I put the porta filter in, turn on the machine and it is very slow so I loosen the portafilter by turning to the left and then the flow is better.

Any ideas please?

Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How much coffee are you putting in?


----------



## halap3n0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Missy said:


> How much coffee are you putting in?


Not too much, I have been using it for 2 years and know how much is too much. When cold the filter goes on fine, when hot it gets very tight.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You could try replacing the grouphead seal but usually it gets slacker with use.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Place a coin 1 p on top of the coffee after you have tamped it, lock P/F in machine. then remove to see if the coin has left an impression .

If it has you have too much coffee in the P/F.

Also remove the screen and dispersion block behind the screen then remove the group seal. Clean seal and check for hardness, at two years probably needs replacing. Also thoroughly clean the screen and dispersion disc (you need an allen key to remove the disc)


----------



## halap3n0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for that, definitely not the amount of coffee, I will try cleaning it out as suggseted and replacing the seal.

Where is the best place to get a replacement genuine seal?

Thanks!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

These fit in the classic:

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-e61-8-5mm-silicon-gasket.html


----------



## halap3n0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks all, definitely think it is the seal/gasket, it seems to be swell when gets hot (after one shot or if left on for a while) which makes the whole head tight, and then for some reason this restricts the flow of water, which I dont understand.

But first thing is to replace the seal.

Cheers.s


----------

